# Nfl this week



## ~Lenore

*By golly those Arizona Cardinals messed my picks up again this week.  Jim, you might want to thank me now.  I am not going to pick them for the next few gamesx, so they may start winning.  If they do, you can thank me for it.  ositive:*


----------



## AprilT

Goes to show how far my head is away from sports it took me a minute to understand why you where talking about rooting for teams when I thought your title was an abbreviation for,  n = in   fl = Florida, this week.      :turnaround:


----------



## AZ Jim

~Lenore said:


> *By golly those Arizona Cardinals messed my picks up again this week.  Jim, you might want to thank me now.  I am not going to pick them for the next few gamesx, so they may start winning.  If they do, you can thank me for it.  ositive:*



The Cards have no one to blame this week but themselves.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Denver Broncos had another win today, they didn't play great but they're 6 in 0 now, hubby is happy, so I am too. :love_heart:


----------



## Ken N Tx

SeaBreeze said:


> Denver Broncos had another win today, they didn't play great but they're 6 in 0 now, hubby is happy, so I am too. :love_heart:



It surely is not the same team as the last 2 years!!


----------



## ~Lenore

*This week I am picking the Rams to win over the Cardinals.  I like Nick Foles so it was easy to pick the Rams.  This week I am making my picks with my heart.  :love_heart:  I am not listening to the experts.  So Of course I am picking the Texans and the Cowboys to win.

I have mixed feelings bout the Thursday night game between the SF49ers and the Seahawks.   I did end up picking the 49ers to win.  I do not play for money, I just like to challenge myself for fun.  
*


----------



## Ken N Tx

~Lenore, I saw this shirt today and thought you may like it..
.


----------



## ~Lenore

*Yes, Ken, I like it!

I watched a slaughter last evening.  The Seahawks, whom I like a  lot, slaughtered the 49ers mercilessly.  I also like the 49er QB Colin Kaepernick and I felt so badly for him.  It was a way way one sided game.
*


----------



## AZ Jim

Monday Night Football.....AZ Cardinals vs Baltimore Ravens.  Where's your money Lenore??


----------



## ~Lenore

*It was not easy to do, Jim, but like I told you, I am picking the Ravens.  We'll see if my picking a 1 and 4 team to beat them works for the Cardinals.  *


----------



## applecruncher

Lenore, do you follow college football at all?


----------



## ~Lenore

*Yes I do.  Saturday is the day!  I have a tendency to follow almost all of the Texas college teams.   I go into football withdrawals after the college bowl games an the NFL Super Bowl.  *


----------



## applecruncher

Lenore, I'm not much "into" football of any kind. But, the city I live is RABID when it comes to football.  Hint: National Champions.   The one game I kinda pay attention to is Saturday after Thanksgiving (Michigan).  I look at the last 30 min or so.

On Superbowl Sunday I watch the Kitten Bowl on Hallmark Channel.


----------



## ~Lenore

*I am watching the Texas Longhorns right now leading  Kansas State 0 -16,  also watching Baylor Bears whipping on Iowa State 0 -28.  *


----------



## ~Lenore

*You are welcome, Jim.  *


----------



## JustBonee

applecruncher said:


> Lenore, I'm not much "into" football of any kind. But, the city I live is RABID when it comes to football.  Hint: National Champions.   The one game I kinda pay attention to is Saturday after Thanksgiving (Michigan).  I look at the last 30 min or so.
> ....



That's my college team ..(and I also follow LSU)  ..I watch all the games and they  are  struggling this year,  and I blame it on the fact that Tom Herman isn't there any longer.   He's tearing it up as head coach at the University of Houston..  They miss him!

I'm off to the 'Comedy Bowl'  today.... Texans/Titans.  But it should be a fun day anyway.. I tailgate with a bunch of rowdys,  and have seats in the Club Level for this game ... VIP section with all the extras.  
And it's great football  weather here today. ..


----------



## ~Lenore

*Bonnie, which one is your favorite Texas college team?  I cheer for all of them when they are playing teams from other states.    I am a TEXAN, I love every thing TEXAS.  That is why my avatar is the Texas flag.  I am a patriotic American but my Texas patriotism runs neck and neck with it.  I like to fly both flags.

Last night I watched the Baylor Bears beat Kansas State!  I switched back and forth to watch Texas boy, Andy Dalton, and the Bengals beat Johnny Manziel, another Texas boy, and the Browns. 

I just love Texas, football and specially Texas football.  Win or lose I love it. 
*


----------



## AZ Jim

Arizona get's a rest this Sunday.  So deal us out.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## hangover

I was looking forward to seeing the Patriots beating the Broncos on Thanksgiving Sunday Night Football, but the Colts beat them first. Looks like one for the thumb for Brady. Tom thinks he can play another ten years...how many more rings will that be?


----------



## AZ Jim

Arizona cleaned Seattle's clock tonight.  39-32 which is what the scoreboard said but statically AZ killed them.


----------



## JustBonee

AZ Jim said:


> Arizona cleaned Seattle's clock tonight.  39-32 which is what the scoreboard said but statically AZ killed them.



Was great!  Enjoyed watching that game.


----------



## hangover

I only liked the last few seconds of the Patriots/Giants game.


----------



## WhatInThe

Yep, another week in the NFL with another narcissistic pos behaving badly. After 2 trips to rehab in about a year Johnny Manziel/under performing over paid draft pick now accused of domestic violence. His off the field antics have shown more activity than his on field development. And this after the infamous drag their wife into the elevator incident.

http://www.cleveland.com/browns/index.ssf/2016/02/johnny_manziel_now_under_inves.html

Some reports have him being another spoiled brat celebrity with a case of affluenza.


----------



## WhatInThe

More NFL players behaving badly. Players in brawl with off duty cops. Severely injured the cops including broken rips and a fractured skull. Allegedly 4 players vs 3 off duty cops. Witnesses said kicking and stomping included.

http://www.thedailybeast.com/cheats/2016/02/08/nfl-star-allegedly-assaults-2-cops.html

Fight supposedly started over a bottle of champagne grabbed out of one the police hands. By the way it happened at about 02:45 AM. 911 is right nothing good happens after 2 AM


----------

